# Holiday :)



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, i off now for two weeks having a well deserved break with my two lads (oh, and the wife).

I'll still pop onto the forum, but won't be in office. Syd & Jayne will still be here to help with any queries or look at quotes so will still be able to sort anyone out :thumb:

I can not honestly remember the last time i had two whole weeks off, so i'm really forward to having a break.


----------

